# Blind Pouch



## coderguy1939 (Apr 2, 2009)

Doctor did a follow up EGD on patient who had bariatric surgery.  He states that there was a "blind pouch".  Is this a type of gastric diverticulum or is this something that needs to be coded at all?  Thanks.


----------



## ciphermed (Apr 2, 2009)

Gastric pouch codes to: 537.1

If Blind Loop Syndrome is documented it codes to: 579.2
                Blind Loop Syndrome
                       Postoperative blind loop syndrome
  DEF: Obstruction/impaired passage in small intestine due to alternation, from strictures or surgery....

If documented as a postoperative complication, a code from there may be appropriate.

Most information that I checked indicates the gastric pouch as an unintentional creation of a pouch due to some gastric/intestinal procedure(s)...when symptomatic may be classified/documented as Blind Loop Syndrome.

Hope this helps,


----------



## coderguy1939 (Apr 6, 2009)

Great information.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## tracyj (Jun 4, 2013)

...........


----------

